# Staf Van Reet? / Sprint pigeons



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello, anyone know of anyone with Staf Van Reets, that sells birds for fair prices? I was going to buy some from Ohaus Loft this fall but unfortunately he sold out and is no longer in the sport. Really I just want some good sprint or speed birds, I don't care to be a stickler on strain.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I have a few birds with Staf Van Reet bloodline. I also have some pretty good sprint birds or just fast birds in general. My only true full blooded sprint bird is my import from Erik Berkmoes via Marcellis. Mark, Ace in the Hole and I are working on some sprint type birds in his 801 birds. They are Houben x Warren Smith blood. I also have a Janssen based line of birds that are fast from 100 to 300. As for birds for sale, most everything is spoken for. I will be auctioning some four packs soon in my breast cancer auction. Keep an eye out. You can pick up some decent birds at a reasonable price. 
As for just searching for Staf Van Reets, I would not limit myself to them. There is probably someone in your club that wins the shorter races that has a nice group of sprint type birds. I would look to race results before I would look to strains.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

First how long are your races? You might look for a line of birds that caters to those distances. I have been working on finding a strong group of birds for the 100 to 150 mile races. That is why I started working with Mark's 801s and the Berkmoes bird. My birds love the 200 to 300 distance. I have found that the 801s are good through 300. I am racing grandchildren of the Marcellis bird for first time this year. The 150 is tomorrow. I did have 11 birds top 10% from the 100 mile race last weekend. Better than years past. We have 4 100 mile races this year. Should be a good test.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Talk to Frank, he is a great guy!!
http://www.mclaughlinlofts.com/Home_Page.php


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Talk to Frank, he is a great guy!!
> http://www.mclaughlinlofts.com/Home_Page.php


My two Van Reet mix birds are down from Frank's birds. Not the cheapest around, but quality Van Reets if that is what you like. Also Red Rose Lofts flies a good number of Van Reet birds.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Lets see..... 2 at 100 miles, 2 at 150 miles, 2 at 200 miles, 1 at 250 miles, 3 at 300 miles.

Did ace sell all his birds yet Randy? I had talked to him before he had sold any birds and decided to wait before buying any, I decided to start looking again since I can't find any reasonable priced birds at all. I'll be getting quite a few old breeders from some guys that don't want them anymore, hopefully they are fertile! So I thought maybe to buy a pair. And, it is quite impossible to get the guy who does good in those races to sell any birds probably.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Lets see..... 2 at 100 miles, 2 at 150 miles, 2 at 200 miles, 1 at 250 miles, 3 at 300 miles.
> 
> *Did ace sell all his birds yet* Randy? I had talked to him before he had sold any birds and decided to wait before buying any, I decided to start looking again since I can't find any reasonable priced birds at all. I'll be getting quite a few old breeders from some guys that don't want them anymore, hopefully they are fertile! So I thought maybe to buy a pair. And, it is quite impossible to get the guy who does good in those races to sell any birds probably.


I have not. They were moulting so bad I did not want to post pics the way they looked so I decided to wait a while. G-pigeon does have two good pairs of breeders in his loft. The rest are still here.

I noticed your posts state you are age 17. Is that right?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

ace in the hole said:


> I have not. They were moulting so bad I did not want to post pics the way they looked so I decided to wait a while. G-pigeon does have two good pairs of breeders in his loft. The rest are still here.
> 
> I noticed your posts state you are age 17. Is that right?


Yea, thats why I can't really afford too much.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Yea, thats why I can't really afford too much.


I'll send you a PM


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I'd talk/e-mail Red Rose Lofts. Linda's bird WON the World Trade Center Race.
I heard they Kinda "Retired " from Pigeons and got into "KOI" fish BIG TIME.


----------

